# New Pic!



## KashagLake (Sep 27, 2010)

New Pic of Holly...Growing up so fast!! :'( Here's my beautiful little girl...


----------



## JillandDan (Sep 8, 2010)

Aw. She is so cute. They do grow fast. We have a picture of Holley as our wallpaper on the computer from when we first met her (9 weeks old). She was all wrinkles and paws then. Enjoy and take lots of pics.


----------

